# From Paper Crafting to Wood Work, which router should I get?



## Candi_D (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Everyone! I'm Candi, a stay at home / homeschooling mom who is just getting started with wood working. I've always been really handy, thanks to the internet/youtube and my desire to never pay someone to do something I can do myself I can now swap out a sink, disposal, and faucet in no time flat, I've changed the belt on our dryer drum at 9 months pregnant (that nesting instinct is not to be messed with, I NEEDED the baby clothes clean before she was born LOL), and any tools in our house are ones I've purchased and used (my husband barely wants to change a lightbulb so he's happy at least one of us can fix/build things). I've been crafty, and a paper crafter for a couple of years but the past couple of months I've decided I'd like to create with something a bit stronger. I will mainly be making small things, I bought myself a Dewalt 788 scroll saw & compound miter saw for Christmas & a 2x4 basics bench kit that I just finished. I hope to make things like decorative items, toys, frames, etc. 

I'm interested in a router specifically for small projects, cutting rabbets to make frames etc. I have dremel and a dremel trio which I could buy router bits for but I'm thinking I'd be better off with something I could also mount to a table. 

I was looking at the Dewalt compact router combo DWP611PK on Amazon which would be $150 with the instant rebate and pairing it with the table from Rockler for $50. However as someone just starting out and only using for small projects maybe that is overkill and I should be instead looking at something like the Blue Hawk Variable speed plunge router w/table set up from Lowes for under $100? (sorry I can't add links since I'm new here)

I'd rather not spend more then I need, but at the same time I'd prefer to pay for something better up front then regret saving a bit later. 

Opinions? 

Thanks!
Candi


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Here is one to consider. It probably wouldn't be to difficult to mount to a table.
Here is another one, a little more robust. Could also be mounted to a table. The plunge base is about $90 extra. 
Don't know your budget, but I highly recommend the Bosch and the plunge base.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Candi, the little Rockler table will work fine for small projects. I believe Rockler is also selling the Trend T-4 router for $70 right now. Check out the comparison testing we did on small routers for information on the differences; you will find this posted under our Portable Routing section.


----------



## Candi_D (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you both. Mike I'll go check out the thread you mentioned (I live in MI too, Farmington Hills)


----------



## richtink (Dec 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Candi. My experience is I always buy the best I can afford. If the bug bites you really hard, you will gain confidence (it is evident you have an abundance of confidence) and tackle bigger projects. While any project can be done entirely with hand tools, it is time consuming, has a learning curve and good ones are expensive. Power tools make the projects easier, give repeatablity for phases in the project with one setup. Buy the best you can afford.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Candi.

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us.


----------



## Roloff (Jan 30, 2009)

Candi, the Special at Amazon makes the cost of the Colt router an absolute steal - $75! That's cheaper than most kits. Bosch PR20EVSK Colt Palm Grip 5.6 Amp 1-Horsepower Fixed-Base Variable-Speed Router with Edge Guide -- is a real deal. The unit consistently wins awards over the years. It's a really good small router with a beefed up motor.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome aboard. I just am not a fan of buying router tables. I started many years ago with a borrowed Craftsman bench model, with router. It worked. But not what I wanted for myself. So made one. After a bit, knocked that one apart (it was held together with Titebond II, so the only way to get any parts to salvage was to hit it repeatedly with a large hammer). Made another, repeat hammer. Am now on table # 4 or 5, and am happy. Got my router mounted to a homemade plate, that fits nicely in the top - actually 3 or 4 routers all on different plates (I made a pattern/master so I can rout out identical router plates). I've got maybe $5 or so in it, definitely under $10; it's mounted on the second shelf down, so I can sit using it. I think I found a picture of the top, if so I'll add that. The top is three pieces of 1/2" plywood, not counting the 1/2" plywood router plate. All held up with a spiderweb of 2X4 pieces under, and several bolts holding it to the shelf. All fastened with Titebond II, no metal. Does exactly what I want.

By the way, don't ask for a whole lot of details on how I made that three piece top. Because I don't know. I've got maybe a general idea, maybe, but I get into Zen mode at times making stuff like that, and when I finish I don't really know how I did it. Best guess today is that I made a router plate I liked, then cut the three top parts out separately. The fit is quite close, so I think I traced around the router plate, and did some careful cutting. Maybe. For all I know I may have made the router plate last. I've been trying to figure it out, because I may want to make another table one day, and it would be nice to know how I did it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I'm sure if you get the router combo below you will be amazed it comes with lights and a lift kit built in..plus many other items..like a base for the router table and a plunge base that you can use when the motor is not in the table and all for 150.oo 

Craftsman 2.5-hp Fixed/Plunge Router : Power Up With Deals at Sears

==



Candi_D said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm Candi, a stay at home / homeschooling mom who is just getting started with wood working. I've always been really handy, thanks to the internet/youtube and my desire to never pay someone to do something I can do myself I can now swap out a sink, disposal, and faucet in no time flat, I've changed the belt on our dryer drum at 9 months pregnant (that nesting instinct is not to be messed with, I NEEDED the baby clothes clean before she was born LOL), and any tools in our house are ones I've purchased and used (my husband barely wants to change a lightbulb so he's happy at least one of us can fix/build things). I've been crafty, and a paper crafter for a couple of years but the past couple of months I've decided I'd like to create with something a bit stronger. I will mainly be making small things, I bought myself a Dewalt 788 scroll saw & compound miter saw for Christmas & a 2x4 basics bench kit that I just finished. I hope to make things like decorative items, toys, frames, etc.
> 
> I'm interested in a router specifically for small projects, cutting rabbets to make frames etc. I have dremel and a dremel trio which I could buy router bits for but I'm thinking I'd be better off with something I could also mount to a table.
> 
> ...


----------

